# Wie schnell ist ein Ruderboot mit E-Motor



## HsPray (26. November 2006)

Mahlzeit 

Hab da mal ne Frage.Ich Fische auf dem Auesee  in Wesel.Will mir unbedingt einen E-Motor zulegen.So wie gestern mit dem Rudern bei dem Wind war kein Vorankommen und ich hatte echt Panik Nie wieder an das Richtige Ufer zu kommen.

Deswegen meine Frage, kann mir irgendeiner sagen wie schnell so ein Angel/Ruder Boot ist mit einem Mittelmässigen Elektro motor ? ;+ Und wieviel Reserve man einplanen muss um auch bei mächtig wind voran zu kommen ?

Bei vollgas Rudern (anfänger)  überschlage ich mich meist und hau mir die Ruder kreuz und Quer durchs boot aber da geht es Vorne schon ein wenig hoch :q:q:q 

Würde mich echt Interessieren.Wenn ich so Rechne das boot mit 2 man und Tackle wiegt ca 350 kg.

Bei einem Motor für 500 kg boote.Komme ich dann noch voran oder bleib ich einfach nur auf der stelle stehen ?
Hab sowas leider noch nichtmal gesehen und kann mir so garnix darunter vorstellen wie schnell sowas wird.

Torqueedo ist ja eigentlich der beste motor.Sollte man darauf sparen ?

Danke euch.

MFG 

Thomas


----------



## wobbler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Ruderboot mit E-Motor*

hoi

kauf dir ein minn kota  mit 36lbs...... oder 1 nummer grösser
............ dann bist du kein fltzer..... aber kommst immer zügig voran  und auch sicher gegen den wind.

tip........100ah batterie.............


----------



## Lotte (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Ruderboot mit E-Motor*

moin-moin,

die angaben der hersteller beziehen sich auf gewichte von segelbooten!!! wenn du dir einen motor kaufst, der 500kg boote schiebt, wirst du keinen spaß haben!!! die beziehen sich auf flautenwetter und geschwindigkeiten zum anlegen!!! sprich unter 2kmh!!!

du solltest (meiner meinung nach) auf einen größeren 12v motor zurückgreifen!!! damit fahren wir hier immer gut, und man bekommt geschwindigkeiten von ca. 6 kmh hin!!! sicherlich gibt es auch motoren die schneller sind, diese überschreiten dann aber die € 1000,00 ganz schnell!!! ich sage nur minkota (hoffe das wird so geschrieben)

noch ein tipp: kaufe dir zum motor eine gel-beleuchtungsbatterie und *keine* Starterbatterie!!!!! ebenfalls ist ein automatikladegerät, mit selbstabschaltung (sollte dann auch gelbatterien laden können) sinnvoll!!! achte bei dem ladegerät aber auf die max. stromabgabe in deinem hafen!!! nicht, daß du dir für viel geld ein großes ladegerät kaufst und es nicht betreiben kannst, da dir die sicherungen im hafen herausfliegen!!! die meisten häfen sind viel zu schwach abgesichert!!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Ruderboot mit E-Motor*

SCHNELLER als beim kräftigen Ruderzug wirst Du auch mit nem dickeren E-Motor kaum werden. Allerdings geht dem - solange die Batteria groß genug ist (80AH mindestens) - nicht so schnell die Puste aus. :g 

Ich schaffe mit meinem voll beladenen Lorsby 350B und nem Rhino VX54 so um die 5km/h (solange der Akku voll ist). Mit nem guten Ruderschlag (un d anständigen Paddeln) schaff ich so 4-4,5 km/h... allerdings nur für 2 min oder so... |rolleyes Da hält die batterie deutlich länger!  


Auf nem Gewässer wie dem Auesee haste aber u.U. auch mal solchen Wind und Wellen, dass Dir auch der E-Motor nicht mehr viel hilft - aber das weißte sicher selbst auch!
Ne Alternative und Hilfe ist es sicherlich, angenehmer wird´s auch und wenn die Portokasse es zulässt würd ich Dir empfehlen Dir so ein Teil zuzulegen.

Ist sichergestellt, dass E-Motoren auf dem Auesee erlaubt sind?!


EDIT: Batterie und ladegerät würde ich bei segelladen.de kaufen - kann ich nur empfehlen: günstig, schnell und sehr guter Service.
Aber bedenke, dass ein vernünftiges Ladegerät bald ebensoviel kostet wir der Akku selbst. Ne Gel-Batterie hat ne andere Kennlinie als ne Bleisäurebatterie und die meisten "günstigen" Ladegeräte können nur bis 45AH laden. Ich empfehle nen IUOU-Lader von Mobitronic.


----------



## HsPray (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Ruderboot mit E-Motor*

Hallo

Danke für die Antworten.Ja auf dem Auesee sind seit 2006 elektro motoren erlaubt , soweit ich weiss.Weil da welche letztes jahr in See Not geraten sind und von der DLRG ,,Gerettet'' wurden.
Eine Batterie ist schon vorhanden.Sonnenschein Dryfit 105 A/h als gel version.War für ne Putzmaschiene gedacht wiegt 45 kg und hat zunder ohne ende.Passendes Ladegerät Sonnenschein Dryfit SM 7 Ampere mit iuoioiooiooi (oder ähnlich) kommt diese woche.Ich denke dir lader werden schon passend sein.

Mfg und Danke 

Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Ruderboot mit E-Motor*

55lbs Schubkraft Minn-Kota- oder Motor-Guidemotor + Gelbatterie 80-105 Ah


----------

